# Deeds



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys I’m after a little info/advice.
My other half wants to add me to the deeds of our house in portugal, I wasn’t available to be added when we bourght the house.
No money changing hands, just as we get older we worry about after we’ve popped our clogs.
The question is, would there be any tax or cost implications doing this?
We’re not married.
Kind regards Karl


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

*Help please*



44danno said:


> Hi guys I’m after a little info/advice.
> My other half wants to add me to the deeds of our house in portugal, I wasn’t available to be added when we bourght the house.
> No money changing hands, just as we get older we worry about after we’ve popped our clogs.
> The question is, would there be any tax or cost implications doing this?
> ...


Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There will be costs but what those costs are will depend on the value etc and possibly how long you''ve owned the property but there is another issue in that the bizarre inheritance laws can complicate things & it complicates things even more if either of you is on a 2nd (or more) relationship and there are children from the previous relationship(s) so better to consult a lawyer. 

On the subject of inheritance laws you have the choice to opt for a UK style will (assuming you're both from the UK) but if no will then Portuguese inheritance laws will apply which is another reason to consult a lawyer beforehand.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You definitely need good legal advice as it's can get far more complex than just adding a name to paperwork. We had shared ownership of a derelict property, ie pile of stones and a garden, but only one name on the paperwork as only one person was available at the time. Later we got a lawyer to go through the process of change the name of the "owner" . After the paperwork was done the Tax people sent a bill as they took the view as it was change of owner ie property sale/purchase and blocked the bank account to make sure the "foreigner" didn't skip the country without paying (my interpretation) they assessed the derelict house article as worth many many times the price we paid and therefore a large tax liability.


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> There will be costs but what those costs are will depend on the value etc and possibly how long you''ve owned the property but there is another issue in that the bizarre inheritance laws can complicate things & it complicates things even more if either of you is on a 2nd (or more) relationship and there are children from the previous relationship(s) so better to consult a lawyer.
> 
> On the subject of inheritance laws you have the choice to opt for a UK style will (assuming you're both from the UK) but if no will then Portuguese inheritance laws will apply which is another reason to consult a lawyer beforehand.


Thank you Steve. Sounds like we need to use a solicitor, it’s more complicated than expected. Cheers K


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Strontium said:


> You definitely need good legal advice as it's can get far more complex than just adding a name to paperwork. We had shared ownership of a derelict property, ie pile of stones and a garden, but only one name on the paperwork as only one person was available at the time. Later we got a lawyer to go through the process of change the name of the "owner" . After the paperwork was done the Tax people sent a bill as they took the view as it was change of owner ie property sale/purchase and blocked the bank account to make sure the "foreigner" didn't skip the country without paying (my interpretation) they assessed the derelict house article as worth many many times the price we paid and therefore a large tax liability.


Thank you for your help, we may have to rethink this one. 
Cheers Karl


----------

